# JD 3020 Adjustable Seat



## rcmosteller (Jun 9, 2015)

Replacing the counterbalance cable on the JD 3020. I've attached one end to the cable drum but do not know where to attach the other end on the seat support?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd take a look at parts manual, might hive you an idea.

Larry


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HT

IIRC there's a little tab on frame where cable attaches close to yellow highlight in photo


----------



## rcmosteller (Jun 9, 2015)

Tx Jim

Great! I had been looking for a bolt on the seat support, but when you suggested a tab, I looked under the metal support frame near your yellow mark, and sure enough, there was a hook upon which the cable loop can be attached. After attaching the cable, I turned the shaft holding the cable reel and spring, counterclockwise to tighten the cable and restore the seat's retraction capability. A little silicon spray and some oil, reattached the seat cushion, and I'm back to work.

Thanks a lot. Russ


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Russ

You're welcome. I'm glad I could help you.

Jim


----------

